# Should I wear gloves when using Latex Paint?



## mcgipe

I have been looking at MSDS for latex paint and it says to wear gloves. Does anyone know of any reason to wear gloves when using latex paint other than to avoid a minor acute skin irritation?


----------



## timhag

Some people are allergic to latex. My Ex is allergic to latx and she is an RN


----------



## Wolverine

One good reason to wear gloves is because most latex paint contains toxic chemicals! :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift

Latex paint has solvents in it
All the tint is solvent based
There's some other nasties also

I often wear vinyl gloves while painting
Mostly oil...but sometimes with latex also


----------



## Rich

I wear gloves when staining or using poly. Never thought of latex harming me. Is there even anything on the label stating that it's harmful to the skin?


----------



## vermontpainter

I have been hearing more lately that the latex gloves themselves are not particularly good for prolonged skin contact, and that other synthetics are becoming more and more recommended.


----------



## mcgipe

*That was my next question*

If I do need to wear gloves then which type should i wear. I am guessing it would be either nitryle or latex


----------



## vermontpainter

The most professional opinions I have received lately are recommending nitrile.


----------



## The paint whisperer

Gloves when staining, No gloves here for latex.


----------



## JNLP

I'd wear nitrile or vinyl over latex. Latex gets very sticky when dealing with paints & tear easy. They can also cause some irritation after a while. I would also buy the largest you can to allow some breathing.

I usually don't wear gloves except when doing ALOT of rolling. I wear those cheap stretchy gloves from Walmart for like $1 and they last pretty long. Makes it more comfortable to roll & keeps all the overspray off my hands. That's when I'll be rolling walls all days long non stop though.


----------



## bikerboy

Growing up around the painting business I have seen many things kill painters. Getting paint on themselves is not one of them.


----------



## slickshift

bikerboy said:


> Growing up around the painting business I have seen many things kill painters. Getting paint on themselves is not one of them.


My observations thus far...
Top 3 causes of death in the painting trade:
#3) Electrocution
#2) Falls
#1) Ripping off the cocaine dealer


----------



## Mandrake

The MSDS will always direct you to take steps for ANY potential hazard, even something as mild as minor skin irritation. Unless your dipping your hands in the paint any old cotton gloves would provide the protection from typical brush and roller applications.

I've met few painters who actualy read the MSDS. There's some important info in there ..... and OSHA expects there to be an MSDS on the site. In one case in which I was involved OSHA fined the contractor for lack of a MSDS where a worker was killed in a fall. The MSDS had NOTHING to do with the fatality but the inspector saw a paint can and no MSDS on site.

Mndrk


----------



## bikerboy

slickshift said:


> My observations thus far...
> Top 3 causes of death in the painting trade:
> #3) Electrocution
> #2) Falls
> #1) Ripping off the cocaine dealer


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## greensboro84

electrocution? could you explain because i think im missing something here and i dont want to be the next! i know its sort of a morbid subject, but i dont know any oldtimers who painted full time, so if you dont mind explaining what kind of illnesses that you KNOW of that long time painters deal with, id like to read. the guys i paint for are, well, reckless, lets just leave it at that. some things are common sense, but id still like to hear. i imagine anyone who worked with manufacturing paint would probably have symptoms of lots of lead in the body/blood. or maybe someone who does alot of staining or poly may have respiratory or kidney problems. this is just me talkin so let me know what you know. ive heard of lots of graffiti/street artists who are around all that spray paint having serious kidney and breathing problems, other than that, i dont know much. do all supply stores or places like lowes have msds sheets available, id like to go ahead and start a collection. guys i work with just laugh and walk away when i mention stuff like this or ladder safety so i dont have any other way of learning


----------



## timhag

greensboro84 said:


> electrocution? could you explain because i think im missing something here and i dont want to be the next!


While you are at it, could you please explain Ripping off the cocaine dealer. I wanna make sure this doesn't happen to me. The weed man is already looking for me.


----------



## Mandrake

You can typically download msds from the manufacturer's websites. Suppliers should have them but often play dumb because they don't want to create more work for themselves. 

Electrocution is a real danger in the painting industry. painters have been killed when their aluminum ladders or extention poles contact overhead wires. Go to www.osha.gov and do a search on electrocution. It may be morbid but it is a reality and accidents can be avoided. Painters working in lifts are also often exposed to electrical hazards

here's a sample 
http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/scaffolding/accidentreports/ffe1.html

There are few experiences worse than a worksite fatality - believe me, I know.

mandrake


----------



## Tmrrptr

Nitrile gloves are resistant to more products than the latex cheapos.
I can't hardly work with gloves on!


----------



## paint_booger

Got to got skin to win!


----------



## Wolverine

Are you guys serious? Do you really think that toxic chemicals are harmless? Most latex paint is dangerous! Just because it doesn't APPEAR to hurt you doesn't mean that it isn't!

Let's face it... your wife can give you arsenic for a really long time and say it doesn't hurt you because you've eaten it LOTS of times... BUT... eventually it kills you. 

Another thing is what I call the 'drug' factor. I had my fair share of drugs back in my youth. I learned that there are some drugs that you just shouldn't try... because you might like them. I saw alot of people ruin their lives forever because drugs controlled them. In the same way, our bodies are sensitive to different chemicals. Some people can handle drinking alcohol and some people can't and it controls their lives. Some people can drink everyday and still work while others become homeless. You don't know how YOUR body is going to react, resist, or succomb to toxic chemicals. Some people get cancer... some don't! 

Why risk it?

Toxic chemicals KILL people... even people who think that only sissy's wear gloves!

WEAR GLOVES!


----------



## paint_booger

mcgipe said:


> I have been looking at MSDS for latex paint and it says to wear gloves. Does anyone know of any reason to wear gloves when using latex paint other than to avoid a minor acute skin irritation?


Examining the question further ... it was asked ... "SHOULD *I *wear gloves?"

And Wlf-man has a point! If you think you might have to ... do it!

The epidural is a gland. Protect it!

Mine is fine with "skin to win" ... your's may not be.


----------



## Paul_R

I never wear gloves when painting, my hands would sweat so much that they would look like I had drowned. As far as electrocution is concerned, can relate. Once I took a charge off lines coming into a house that were poorly insulated, and felt the charge go through my body and out. My brush went flying out of my hand just like I had thrown it over to someone. Got lucky, or divine providence if you wish. Can relate to falling, broke my heel last year, only had to fall 8 feet, and was laid up for 3 months. Thirteen screws, and now I can predict the weather. No bad luck with my pusher man yet. Boys and girls stay away from the drugs, they might make you feel smarter, but you will be the only one to know. Others will wonder no matter how kool you think you communicate. I used to clean brushes in mineral spirits, with my bare hands. I think that oil base and peripherals are the real demons. They are a cause for caution. 

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## ProWallGuy

greensboro84 said:


> i dont know any oldtimers who painted full time, so if you dont mind explaining what kind of illnesses that you KNOW of that long time painters deal with, id like to read.


The only thing I've heard of old-time painters facing is liver/kidney damage from spraying and dealing with lacquers. But this refers to OLD old-time painters, like from the 40's to the early 70's. I'm sure there is more to be known, but this is the most common hazard I have heard of about old-timers.


----------



## paint_booger

We didn't know lead would hurt us until it did.


----------



## Bushdude

It might have been we were lead down the wrong path!


----------



## paint_booger

Love your word play ... but WOLF is one of the 5 I bow down to in the PT and CT sites. ... he has a point!


----------



## Bushdude

paint_booger said:


> Love your word play ... but WOLF is one of the 5 I bow down to in the PT and CT sites. ... he has a point!


But amazing guru, if you slapped skin with one who had on gloves, would this not be gross?


----------



## paint_booger

Protecting your "self" is important. You have only one!


----------



## Bushdude

paint_booger said:


> Protecting your "self" is important. You have only one!


How many knee's do you have?


----------



## paint_booger

Running out of those ... lots of stairs in the windy city ... it all goes up and down ... instead of side to side!


----------



## PlantainPainting

I found great gloves for painting. I taped a dentists office at night over the last month and started using his dental gloves (durabond really makes my hands crack). Those gloves are super-strong and really don't make my hands sweat (we'll see in July). He ended up giving me a couple of boxes and when i am out I'm going to have him order me a case. They do not cramp up my hands like most other gloves do. Will be back with actual name of gloves. Bleach does not penetrate them.


----------



## JNLP

PlantainPainting said:


> I found great gloves for painting. I taped a dentists office at night over the last month and started using his dental gloves (durabond really makes my hands crack). Those gloves are super-strong and really don't make my hands sweat (we'll see in July). He ended up giving me a couple of boxes and when i am out I'm going to have him order me a case. They do not cramp up my hands like most other gloves do. Will be back with actual name of gloves. Bleach does not penetrate them.


When I worked in a tattoo shop we used a local wholesale dental supply, and got a pretty good deal on gloves being we're a business. I don't see why they wouldn't do the same for painters?


----------



## Housepainter

PlantainPainting said:


> I found great gloves for painting. I taped a dentists office at night over the last month and started using his dental gloves (durabond really makes my hands crack). Those gloves are super-strong and really don't make my hands sweat (we'll see in July). He ended up giving me a couple of boxes and when i am out I'm going to have him order me a case. They do not cramp up my hands like most other gloves do. Will be back with actual name of gloves. Bleach does not penetrate them.


Do post the manufacture of these gloves. Sounds like a good product to use when gloves are needed.


----------



## cadchick

Ive actually stumbled upon some heavy duty, black, long sleeved/up to forearm rubber gloves from the local Dollarama... called Duramax??? They look like dishwashing gloves, yet are thin enough to be able to feel any bumps on the wall when scraping crud off the walls(not thin enough for sanding). :thumbup:
I started using them for TSP'ing the walls and for oil paint and was using rubber dipped cotton gloves for latex - but now I'm using them for everything and they fit great. Hands are actually clean all the time now and I dont have to worry about them drying out to everything under the sun. (my hands are notoroius for this!)


----------



## Brush and Roller

I don't wear gloves when I paint, but it's not a bad idea. At least when you use solvents.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

*Nitrile gloves rock*

I wear gloves but not to protect em from the chemicals in the paint necessarily but I tell you I was spending an easy 20 minutes a day cleaning the dried paint off (especially latex kilz) and it was chewing my skin up big time. The cheap latex gloves wear out if your rollin' but the nitriles hold up for days. The best deal here in Ca. is at SW they are $2.80 per pair.


----------



## Wallnut

Gloves? Is it cold?


----------

